# Holden Standard Skinny



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

Standard skinnies have like no stretch. If you're looking for tight get the Airblaster My sisters pants or the L1 Jon Kooley or Nima pants. The Airblasters are far superior in quality but the L1s are cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

wear baggy pants!!!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

to each there own but i dont think i could wear skinny's on the slopes. i like my boys to have some breathing room


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

EmoParkRat said:


> The Airblasters are far superior in quality but the L1s are cheaper.


i dunno how much i agree with that at all. not saying airblaster is bad but holden doesnt put a bad piece of gear on the market..


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i dunno how much i agree with that at all. not saying airblaster is bad but holden doesnt put a bad piece of gear on the market..


I was saying the airblasters are far superior in quality to the L1s. I agree that Holden does not put out a bad piece of equipment. I'm rockin the Hadars from 2 seasons ago and love them aside from wishing they were a little longer.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Get some REALLY skinny pants. We need to see more emo-kids riding the groomers!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

How about kids in skinny's hikin bowls??? Good one, ace.

I would probably scare the hell out of you if you rode with me for a day.

Oh and I'm not emo... call me a hipster if you want, but emo... not so much.



EmoParkRat said:


> Standard skinnies have like no stretch. If you're looking for tight get the Airblaster My sisters pants or the L1 Jon Kooley or Nima pants. The Airblasters are far superior in quality but the L1s are cheaper.


I couldnt find the kooleys anywhere in my size. And they only come in black, and I already have the Cappa Slims.

Also, I have an $80 GC to Zumiez, and I get 35% off. They carry the Skinnys. So I only have to pay like $15 for 'em.


----------

